# Wago Codesys und Loxone Home automation UDP Kommunikation



## D4K!ZZ4 (14 September 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

kann mir jemand ein Beispielprogramm zeigen wie ich einfache Bits per UDP übertragen kann?

Ich habe diverse Hausautomationsfunktionen über die Wago erfasst. Eigentlich nur Schaltbefehle.

Ich würde diese Schaltbefehle gerne zusätzlich über die Loxone visu verarbeiten.

Der Loxone Server stellt eine UDP Kommunikation zur verfügung.

Ich hab aber leider gar keinen Schimmer was ich hier in der Wago einstellen muss bzw programmieren.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße Donislreiter


----------



## Loxone Manuel (17 September 2014)

Hallo Donislreiter,

in dem Loxone Forum findest du einige Infos einfach nach Wago in der SuFu suchen.

Hier ein Zitat Auszug von einem Thread:



Christian Erfurt schrieb:


> Grüß euch !





Christian Erfurt schrieb:


> Hatte auch ein ähnliches Problem. Ein komplettes Haus ist mit WAGO SPS (750-841) ausgestattet. Es sind mehrere Ausgangsmodule mit 16 Ausgängen für die Ansteuerung diverser Rückmeldungen und Stromkreise vorhanden.
> 
> Das Thema habe ich folgendermaßen gelöst:
> Am Loxone wurde ein virtueller Ausgangsverbinder angelegt, welcher sich über udp mit der Wago verbindet. (Richtig eigentlich per udp Daten an die Wago sendet)
> ...




Gruß
Manuel


----------



## D4K!ZZ4 (17 September 2014)

Hallo,
danke für die ingo.

Den Thread hab ich schon gefunden.

Leider ist das Programm das er beschreibt nicht verfügbar auf seiner Website.

Ich hab von der Serverkonfiguration auf der Wago Keine Ahnung.

Grüße


----------



## Loxone Manuel (17 September 2014)

Oh, ok.

Würde dir empfehlen Ihn direkt per PN oder so anschreiben.
Oder Wago verkaufen und in Extensions investieren ?

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## meffke (15 November 2015)

Siehe https://www.loxforum.com/forum/mein-projekt/11547-lox2wago-loxone-und-wago-verbinden
Dort wurde eine Anleitung gepostet.


----------

